# The Wild N Coast



## Fall off the Map

Not many expats visit the wild north coast of Ecuador. Yes, it's hot and humid. Yes, it has a history of being dangerous, though with new army and navy outposts and police checkpoints, the crime that was spilling over from Colombia is mostly in check. I've lived in and travelled around the area with my wife and kids without any problems. So, why would you want to explore this part of the country? Pristine beaches, communities unspoiled by tourism, raw natural beauty, the world's tallest mangrove forests, afro-ecuadorian cuisine, and of course, adventure. Here's a few photos from my travels from las Peñas up into the mangrove swamps and rivers that separate Ecuador from Colombia.


----------

